# Suggestions for using Ship Research Forum



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

As this forum could be of interest to people some time hence, I would like to suggest some simple guidelines to make it easy to retrieve information in future:

1. Have a separate thread for each vessel - start a new one if you have something to contribute and there isn't one there.
2. There have been many cases of ships with the same name over time. Clarify by naming the thread - Ships Name, Year built (if known) and Abbreviated Nationality - E.G. "RMS Morea 1908 UK"
3. Wherever possible quote where the information you are adding came from -this will save time for anyone else trying to follow your trail.
4. If you find out something you have entered is wrong, edit the posting to correct it as soon as possible to save other people following false trails.
5. Make clear in the posting title whether you are posting information or asking for it from others.

Benjidog


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you for these useful guidelines, well done.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Concur Benjidog..well done...it will take some time to come up with the real goods...however we have a start.


----------

